# Emotional cheating how to get past.



## kakadoo (Aug 23, 2012)

I found out 3 days ago thaty husband has been emotionally cheating on me with a girl he knew in high school. They only starting speaking a few weeks ago but the intensity of their relationship in just those short weeks is just insane. He started talking to.via facebook and it just became more and more. I mentioned to him he was talking to het a bit much and he seemed to.cool.off for a few days. He deleted nearly all their.coversation thread but the bit I read was bad Enough. After days of tears and yelling what I have from him and her is bad.enough for me but the reality is I know there loads he's not telling me. He talked to her about his childhood, what he was unhappy with in life, about our sex.life, they flirted and made suggestive comments and.talked.about what could.of been. The worst is he was planning on going to.visit her when he went back to our hometown but insists.nothing would of happened. He sent.her songs with.the lyrics "these feelings won't go away" other ones about wanting.what he.couldn't.have, wishing.he.could.turn.back.time, imagining her body close to mine, yet insists I'm reading.into.something that isn't.there. She made.comments.about her bes.been.cold, wishing he.could.warm it up etc but he.insists he didn't feed into it. We have been together for nearly tenyears we have 4 children and another one.on.the way. I just feel so betrayed nand utterly heart broken and I feel like I am falling to pieces and.there is nothing to help me get back together. I feel useless as a wife.and like I wasn't good enough.for him. I feel like he probably thought about her during.sex, that he fantasied about her.and.its.thoughts like that.that are just driving me insane. I'm an absolute mess, I haven't.eaten.for 3 days and vomiting up nothing.and I am.crying.all.the.time. We have booked.in.for marriage counselling and start nxt Friday but I just don't.know.how I'm going to get past it.all.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just wanted to check in and see how you are doing? You need to remember to take care of yourself. Eat, drink water and get some sleep if possible (I know it is hard with more than 1 kid). Is he still in contact with her?


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry that you are here.
Establish no contact rule for him.
Counseling will help.
Is he feeling remoreseful?


----------



## Benevolence (Oct 8, 2012)

An EA is a rush, sometimes it happens so fast and is so easy to get caught up that you don't even have time to consider who you may be hurting.

I am not making excuses for him, I am trying to explain that it has nothing to do with you. 

He has been found out, his bubble has been burst. He needs to stop all contact with that woman and concentrate on his family.


----------

